# Easter Lamb on the spit greek style



## will work 4 bbq (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi guys.  Yesterday i went to a local farm and picked out a lamb. After saying a prayer  it was slaughtered , skinned , and gutted. Brought it home and  dry rubbed it with kosher salt, black pepper , garlic powder , greek oregano, We also cut some slits in the meaty parts and stuffed them with garlic cloves. 
I rigged up an old windshield wiper motor and bicycle wheel because my original rotisserie motor broke. It worked like a charm and didn't even skip a beat. 
Mesquite lump coal was the fuel of choice today.  My mother in law made a brush out of fresh mint, rosemary, and oregano. And i used it to baste lemon juice, olive oil and garlic onto it. 
Besides the lamb we had Greek chicken and potatoes, Pastitsio, Ham, Spanakopita. and all kinds of other good stuff. I didn't even get to take too many pictures because everyone swarmed the food.  The lamb was a little smaller than it appeared when i picked it out. But the meat that it did have was unbelieveably tender and the  the outside was nice and crispy.  I'm already thinking about using the rotisserie again. Lol


----------



## jnh2022 (Apr 18, 2022)

With the exception of the head, it looked great!  I never like my meals staring back at me.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 18, 2022)

Looks freaking fantastic... Hell Yeah!
Beautiful spread ya had there,


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 18, 2022)

What a feast.  I bet that lamb was some kind of good!


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Apr 18, 2022)

jnh2022 said:


> With the exception of the head, it looked great!  I never like my meals staring back at me.


Lol you're not the only one. A few of my guests were freaked out by it too.


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Apr 18, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> What a feast.  I bet that lamb was some kind of good!


Sure was.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 18, 2022)

holy smokes.  that is some fresh lamb!  looks great.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 18, 2022)

Great looking meal...And love the redneck ingenuity!
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 18, 2022)

I could care less if that lamb was staring at me! Fantastic cook and an incredible spread! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2022)

Dang gone brother, I would love to have a taste of that lamb!
Your rotisserie is awesome!!
Al


----------



## jnh2022 (Apr 19, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I could care less if that lamb was staring at me! Fantastic cook and an incredible spread! RAY


Don't get me wrong!  I would still eat it with only the slightest hint of hesitation, and that includes trying eyeballs for the first time.  I would just feel bad that my wife had left this social event to recover her delicate sensitivities. 

It is literally nose to tail cooking with almost zero waste -- always good to see.

I also appreciate the ingenuity used in this redneckian revolving rotisserie!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 19, 2022)

That looks delicious! It's a good thing that lamb was keeping an eye on you...you did good! Definitely looks like you had a feast.

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 19, 2022)

Wow! That is impressive on all accounts! I’ve had a lot of lamb like this in other countries, but never did it myself. You have me feeling lazy 

Very cool thread and ingenuity, tasty looking meal that honored the food provided!


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Apr 20, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That is impressive on all accounts! I’ve had a lot of lamb like this in other countries, but never did it myself. You have me feeling lazy
> 
> Very cool thread and ingenuity, tasty looking meal that honored the food provided!


Thank you. However I can't take credit for the ingenuity.  I basically saw someone on YouTube do it and just made the same thing. But I'm glad I did because now I'm thinking of a rotisserie  turkey for Thanksgiving  instead of smoking it this year.


----------

